
WordPress 4.9.4 Maintenance Release – Automatic background updates fail - Sami_Lehtinen
https://wordpress.org/news/2018/02/wordpress-4-9-4-maintenance-release/
======
DyslexicAtheist
something doesn't add up here. I've been running all my sites in auto-update
since months and had no problem getting to the latest 4.9.4 without manual
intervention.

------
dazc
Kind of ironic?

